# Biscuit Busted his Butt



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I didn't get to go riding yesterday but Barry did. He went to get Sarge and he and Biscuit were running around the pasture like wild horses and Biscuit either tripped, stumbled or slipped and busted his butt. Barry said he tried to get up and was near the fence and slipped down and started up again and had rolled partially under the fence. He got up, pulling the fence with him, broke two posts and was on the outside of the fence. Jamie (pronounced HI-Me) was going down the ranch road feeding and he and Barry tried to catch him...Biscuit was galloping all over the place and got all of the horses charged up and going. 

Barry finally caught Biscuit and he said he seemed just fine. I went out to check on him and he looked like he was maybe just a tiny bit favoring his front right side but I found no swelling, puffiness or tenderness. He was very interested in the treats I had. He did have a scrape mark on the left side of neck where goes into his mane but not a cut. 

Sigh...horse can make you a little crazy!!


----------



## AHiddenStar (Jan 6, 2012)

What a crazy boy! Horses favorite job is keeping us worried! :wink:


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

That's exactly why I call horses the most self destructive critters on the planet!


----------



## nvr2many (Jan 18, 2011)

Oh no! Glad he is ok. Dang, that could have been bad!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Ugh...Yes it could have been bad. The last thing I need is a hurt horse and vet bills. Biscuit is generally pretty darn surefooted but it was early in the morning - dew was out and it wasn't a good combination with a horse hauling butt!!! Going to see him in a little while to check him out again.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow. I am glad he didn't break anything!
Poor baby! Like Darrin said, they are pretty self destructive.
Let us know how he is doing.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

I went out to see The Biscuit awhile ago. He is moving somewhat stiffly but not overly so. Another boarder was out there and she is a former vet tech and she also was an exercise jockey person on the track. I was telling her what he did yesterday and she watched him walk and she thought the same as me - just somewhat sore on the front end. No swelling or heat anywhere. 

He has a large pasture to walk around in so he doesn't get stiff. I will go out there tomorrow and walk him up to the wash rack and hose him off. It is about 200 yards from the barn. Hope is is feeling better tomorrow!


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Holy crap, don't you just have to love a horse sometimes!!

So so glad he wasn't seriously injured. Hope the stiffness works itself out asap.

Maybe he was hoping to get your attention away from all the cakes? :wink:


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Probably so Dawn. Poor guy...I have barely been out there in the past two weeks due to my cake kitchen going in. If anyone would like to see my cake kitchen it is at https://www.facebook.com/CakesSoSpecial 

I am so thrilled with it. My goal is to make more cakes so I can get an LQ!!!!
https://www.facebook.com/CakesSoSpecial


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

QOS said:


> If anyone would like to see my cake kitchen it is at https://www.facebook.com/CakesSoSpecial
> 
> I am so thrilled with it. My goal is to make more cakes so I can get an LQ!!!!



Oh wow, they are FANTASTIC!!! :shock:

I cannot imagine being able to create anything so gorgeous.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks Dawn. I really like working with the brides and making wedding cakes. Sometimes it gets in the way of riding but I wouldn't have horses if I didn't make cakes!!


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Went out to the ranch to check on The Biscuit - he is much much improved over yesterday. Only if you were looking for something could you see the tinest bit of stiffness. He was walking around freely and without issues...looking for a treat. I am just glad he is better!!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm glad he is better.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Me too Celeste. I don't like to see my horses hurt or in pain....LOL they are my babies.


----------

